# 2004 cavalier remote starter



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

donno about remote starts, but knowing fobs in general, they are nowadays on rolling codes. hence, every time you replace batteries in them, they must be re-learned by a car or security system, or whatever else. btw, normally, batteries last a good few years in fobs. 3-5. i'd start with simple - fuses.


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

I was just hoping there was a way to manually verify if the starter worked. 

Like a button or something


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

the starter itself or the electronics for remote start system? starter itself should start from the ignition key, right?


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

I meant the actual remote starter. I'm not sure if just the 'remote for the remote starter is toast.


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

Come to think of it... The actual remote doesn't even unlock the power doors, so maybe it is just the remote itself


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

fjacky said:


> Come to think of it... The actual remote doesn't even unlock the power doors, so maybe it is just the remote itself


Might be but before you toss it, take it apart and using a pencil eraser, clean the button and battery contacts.


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, I think I am getting good contact because the red light it bright when I push the buttons. But again, I'm thinking that at least the door locks would work. Not entirely sure how these friggin things work. Like someone mentioned..maybe I have to re-train the remote????


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

ukrkoz said:


> donno about remote starts, but knowing fobs in general, they are nowadays on rolling codes. *hence, every time you replace batteries in them, they must be re-learned by a car or security system, or whatever else.* btw, normally, batteries last a good few years in fobs. 3-5. i'd start with simple - fuses.


 give it a shot, bud. call your remote start manufacturer for procedure.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

I have never heard of or ever had to re-train the fob in any of my GMs, and I have had to change a few batteries. Matter of fact, I just changed one in my daughter's 2004 Gran Am, and last year for the car that has the factory remote start. No re-training, just popped in a new battery, and I was off to the races. There is nothing in the owners manual on the subject, just shows how to change the battery.


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

On my actual remote it says JBL technologies C705. I contacted a company and they gave me a manual with instructions how to re-train...not working as of yet tho.

this is nuts


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

polarzak said:


> I have never heard of or ever had to re-train the fob in any of my GMs, and I have had to change a few batteries. Matter of fact, I just changed one in my daughter's 2004 Gran Am, and last year for the car that has the factory remote start. No re-training, just popped in a new battery, and I was off to the races. There is nothing in the owners manual on the subject, just shows how to change the battery.


 
like i said, it may be different for remote starters.
but I own a GM truck, and know 100% there is a remote learning procedure. Once again, it is done due to rolling keys being used. Every time a button is being pressed on remote fob, a new code is generated. It is in my truck manual. It may be different for pass cars, but I seriously doubt, as it is a crucial safety feature. so far, every device we have, including garage openers, that have rolling keys generation, must be re-learned.

here's example of one:
*Silverado Remote Programming Instructions for 2007 (new body style) - 2010

*
*Use this Procedure for Vehicles with Driver Information Center Buttons*​

*This information is in your Owners Manual in the Drivers Information Center Section.*​
*Insert your Key and turn to ON position so that the Driver Information Center display appears.*
*Press the vehicle information button until PRESS TO RELEARN REMOTE KEY displays in the DIC.*​
*Press the set/reset button until REMOTE KEY LEARNING ACTIVE displays in the DIC.*​
*Press and hold the lock and unlock buttons on the first keyless remote at the same time for approximatley 15 seconds. A chime will sound indicating that the remote is programmed.*​
*To program additional remotes at this time repeat step 3.*​

in my case, when i change battery, i have to stand next to driver side door, press open/lock buttons same time and hold for more than 5 seconds, locks cycle, and only thereafter fob will operate. i had it done several times already.
this feature is prolly "per vehicle" and some may have it, some not.
i have little doubt, modern security systems and remote starts are on rolling codes either.
as of his car problem - it's either fuse/bad ground/loose wire/all of the above or, it simply got tired and decided to retire. ​


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

ukrkoz said:


> like i said, it may be different for remote starters.
> but I own a


Well I may have just been lucky, but the Grand Am does not have a remote starter, and I just replaced the battery. Unless the learning process is passive; I certainly didn't do anything special. Same with the car that has the remote. No learning that I was aware of. 
Not arguing with you, ukrkoz, just telling my story.


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

been following the manual...

_If the Remote Starter is not functioning or has stopped responding to the Remote Control you may need to Clear the Memory or Re-set the unit, do this:


unplug the 2 red power wires for 30 sec. then reconnect and try remote if it still wont work you must clear memory and reset unit....First make sure your parking light polarity switch(if you have one)*is set to positive (pushed in towards center of module) so you can hear the relay clicking....press and hold your brake, put key in ignition switch*and turn ignition*on and off (not to crank) as fast as you can ,15 times, release brake, remove 2 red power wires from top of unit for 30 sec. then reconnect red wires*( if it clicks 3 times when you plug it in and it wont respond to remote, it didn’t clear ,do procedure with brake and key again and turn key faster)and press a button on your remote,*this should make it start working or*go into safe mode.*...IF YOUR REMOTE STARTER IS CLICKING AND/OR FLASHING THE PARKING LIGHTS AND IS NOT RESPONDING TO THE REMOTE, IT IS IN SAFE MODE AND NEEDS TO BE INITIALIZED BY DOING THE FOLLOWING: 

If you have a 4 button remote, you must ground the black/blue hood pin wire (raise hood if hood switch is installed). Apply 12volts to blue/black brake wire (press and hold brake pedal if wire is installed). Press and hold any button on your remote until clicking and flashing stops. Unit will now respond to the remote. Remove ground from hood pin wire and voltage from brake wire. If you have a 2 button remote, hold brake and press any button on the remote until clicking and flashing stops. The unit should now work...._.



I'm at the point where it is in 'safety' mode and not smart enough to figure out the grounding part. 

Will have to bring it into a shop I guess.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

fjacky....After reading that, I hazard a guess that brain surgery might be easier. What a process!!!!


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

polarzak said:


> fjacky....After reading that, I hazard a guess that brain surgery might be easier. What a process!!!!


All because my batteries died.


----------

